# My farm hands



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

New to the forum. Educating myself on the raw diet. Here's pics of my buddies who are going to benefit from it:smile:Their names and age are in my sig. My old girl is beginning to show her age. She does have a tail. It's just tucked under cause she just doesn't like to have her picture taken:smile:
Thanks for looking.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww they're so beautiful! my little guy is like that too, hates having his picture taken, it gives him anxiety so he makes the "mommy beats me, I'm so sad!" face even though he's spoiled rotten.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww sweet pups! Yeah I have 4 also! They are sweeties!:smile:


----------

